# South Georgia (Camden County) Still Hunting



## Pine Ridge (Mar 15, 2015)

Pine Ridge Hunting Club in Camden County Georgia has openings for the 2015-2016 hunting season. We have a camp with electricity for RV hook ups and well for running water. We have been in QDM for eight years. We have plenty of deer, turkey, and hog. We plant and feed year round. We have 3000 acres and is still hunting only. We are approximately 1 mile from the Satilla River with public access. Membership is limited to a maximum of 20 members. Family membership is $700 and a one time $50 initiation fee for first year members. Join today and take advantage of Spring Turkey season. You'll get 15 months from your 12 month membership. If interested call Roger at 912-674-5750.


----------



## HOBO (Mar 20, 2015)

*PM sent*

PM sent


----------



## Bobbyson32 (Mar 22, 2015)

where is the club I am looking for a club I was in one but the land owner going to use it for family so I am looking my number is 8132995896 thanks Bobby chaney


----------



## BartowHunter1971 (Mar 22, 2015)

I'm interested in joining.


----------



## goods in the woods (Mar 26, 2015)

Phone message left for Roger by Tyler R


----------



## baydog (May 12, 2015)

Do you allow dogs for hogs during the summer


----------



## handyhunter (Jun 24, 2015)

*memberships available*

Do you still have memberships available. I live in St Marys and am retired. would like to join if that is possible. Looking to hunt hogs and deer. Mostly bowhunting.
My number is 8036346708
Thanks Richard


----------



## HOBO (Jun 24, 2015)

... Good luck on getting any kind of response from this poster...  I sent him a PM as well as a note on here back in March and still haven't heard anything from him...

.... Kind'a curious why they even bother to post if they never respond to replies or PM's...

---------<" ){{{><


----------



## Early Riser1 (Jul 1, 2015)

Why don't you call Roger. He posted his phone number?


----------



## handyhunter (Jul 10, 2015)

have tried multiple times to call him. His messages are always full.


----------

